# Rick Fowler



## RCastillo (Dec 25, 2002)

I was surfing through the net today when I ran accross his site for a tape on Lock Flow Drills.

Is anyone here familiar with Mr. Fowler, and his Southwest Kenpo Karate Association? He's out of Dallas/FT. Worth metroplex

Nothing specific about him, just wondering.

Thanks:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Dec 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I was surfing through the net today when I ran accross his site for a tape on Lock Flow Drills.
> 
> Is anyone here familiar with Mr. Fowler, and his Southwest Kenpo Karate Association? He's out of Dallas/FT. Worth metroplex
> ...



Well ... I can only tell you what I've heard.  The potential for 
ticking someone off here is high, but I've seen evidence for some
of this.

He apparently is in a "rich" area, and makes GOOOOOD money
running his school.  

I've seen his belt curriculum, and at 154 techniques, you're a 4th
degree black belt.  At my current rank (purple) in my school, I 
would be a red belt in his, working on black.  

I've heard he says he doesn't consider any of his students to be
"serious" students until they're 4th black.  I've also heard that
his students work hours on end at each technique, and are 
REALLY good at them.

Hope it helps, and I hope I haven't offended anyone.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Well ... I can only tell you what I've heard.  The potential for
> ticking someone off here is high, but I've seen evidence for some
> of this.
> ...



Kirk,

How do you figure you'd be making anyone mad? I haven't read anything bad based on what you've said, or did I miss something?

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Dec 26, 2002)

Because people always read stuff into Kirk's posts and then flame him.


----------



## cdhall (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I was surfing through the net today when I ran accross his site for a tape on Lock Flow Drills.
> 
> Is anyone here familiar with Mr. Fowler, and his Southwest Kenpo Karate Association? He's out of Dallas/FT. Worth metroplex
> ...



I've "heard" that Mr. Fowler is a good martial artist but that several years ago he decided to "go for broke" and concentrate on making some money.

Apparently he is making good money.  I think he shot some videos with/for Mr. Planas.  They used to share an ad in Blackbelt. 

Larry Hartsell seems to have a Lockflow drill available on one of his tapes.
http://www.jkdassoc.com/

http://www.jkdassoc.com/cgi-bin/miva?Merchant2/merchant.mv+Screen=PLST&Store_Code=JA
"ENTERING TO TRAPPING TO GRAPPLING" VOL. #1
Code: VID1011
Price: $49.99 
Quantity in Basket: none 

I think I've posted about this elsewhere but if anyone has seen this tape and the "standing lockflow" drill I'm curious.  Thanks.


----------



## Kirk (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Because people always read stuff into Kirk's posts and then flame him. *



Yeah, what he said!


----------



## cdhall (Dec 26, 2002)

http://www.rfkenpo.com/instr_1.html

"Sifu Fowler is a seventh degree black belt who has been teaching and evolving the Kenpo System for over 30 years. He is a second-generation Kenpoist under Sifu Huk Planus."

Rather embarrassing I'd say.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> [BRather embarrassing I'd say.  [/B]



To be under the Planas lineage?


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *To be under the Planas lineage? *



Maybe Rick Fowler's attitude?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 27, 2002)

Perhaps, I just wondered what Mr. Hall was talking about that's all.


----------



## Klondike93 (Dec 27, 2002)

Maybe embarrassed because they can't spell Planas correctly?

I have some of his tapes and thought he did a pretty good job with them. In the yellow belt video he covers some hubud stuff at the end.



:asian:


----------



## tarabos (Dec 27, 2002)

cdhall must be referring to the "Sifu Huk Planus" part...

never heard anyone call Huk "Sifu" and i've never seen his named spelled "Planus"...


----------



## ikenpo (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Well ... I can only tell you what I've heard.  The potential for
> ticking someone off here is high, but I've seen evidence for some
> of this.
> ...



Well, 

You didn't say anything too bad about this senior in *your* lineage, but let me pose some questions. Is it a crime to make a livable wage or more then a livable wage at something you love to do? Is this ok with everything except martial arts? Must an instructor be sworn to a life of poverty? 

Curriculum - Everyone has had this discussion and the bottom line seems to be everyone is doing "something different" so to this end no one should throw stones. But looking at his site I will admit I was "surprised" to see his technique breakdown.

The "he said, she said" stuff isn't even worth mentioning. Anyone who really knows the deal, has probably heard a lot worse about that situation. 

Is there anything wrong with having students do techniques at nausea?

Finally, my only interaction with Rick Fowler has been through his vids I've watched. He is proficient and technically knowledgable on EPAK, was responsible for "producing" Mr. Planas' series on forms, which are excellent in production value. Also he was wearing a 6th or 7th each time I saw him on video with Mr. Planas so he must have been in his good graces at some point for an extended period of time. 

I once trained with a Fowler Brown belt who spoke very highly of his skills and wasn't half bad himself. I always try to look at what a man(woman) has developed in the system (students' abilities) to determine their true ability. Are they unselfish enough to bring their students up to their full potential?

Just my thoughts, jb


----------



## Kirk (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Curriculum - Everyone has had this discussion and the bottom line seems to be everyone is doing "something different" so to this end no one should throw stones. *



You're so right.  I've been lectured to about how "light" my 
school's curriculum is, and I didn't care for being made to feel like
less of a kenpoist.

I don't begrudge anyone any kind of living by teaching, regardless
of the subject matter.  I only mentioned it because, from what I've
heard, that's WHY he's designed his curriculum the way he did.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 28, 2002)

I didn't see anything disrespectful towards Fowler on Kirk's side.
And if my previous msg lead to some misunderstanding, I'm sorry. I was trying to make a guess at what CDHall was referring to as embarrassing. Thought that the Planus was a mispelling...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 29, 2002)

So many things can be taken out of context so many times and so many different ways.  The only way to get true meaning is to ask the person on the phone themselves or in person. This is the only thing I hate about just mere words typed down. Kenpomachine that's all I wondered as well; nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Darren (Aug 6, 2022)

RCastillo said:


> I was surfing through the net today when I ran accross his site for a tape on Lock Flow Drills.
> 
> Is anyone here familiar with Mr. Fowler, and his Southwest Kenpo Karate Association? He's out of Dallas/FT. Worth metroplex
> 
> ...


As a former student of Sufi I will say it works only if you work it!!!!!  If you work hard, sweat hard, and train hard you will get noticed!!!!


----------

